

Things Happening on NYC Tech Scene in '10 - nathanh
http://www.slideshare.net/lockloct/icny-steele-10-things-ny-tech-2910218

======
gyardley
While I get that it's not exciting to end-users and many technologists and
therefore is easy to overlook, what's most happening in the NYC tech scene is
probably advertising.

